
Ask HN: Startup in Pandemic? - a_lifters_life
I&#x27;m thinking of a type of consultancy but I&#x27;m wondering who is starting up now and how are you succeeding?
======
Olumde
Consultants are the often the first people to get axed when the going gets
tough. Then again you may have some super specialist skill in very high demand
(e.g. Windows device driver writer, or COBOL expert), in which case you should
find a lot of work.

~~~
a_lifters_life
So what is safe (besides healthcare) ?

